# Chili Ristra



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 14, 2020)

Well now lets try this again without a political breast cancer hat (jeebus)


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 14, 2020)

Hopefully they dry ok now that you moved them. Lol


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 14, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Hopefully they dry ok now that you moved them. Lol


This is the second ristra, the other is still hanging in the same spot.
I just burns my bridge that it got reported as a political post...PETTY


----------

